# cycling a tank for newts?



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I asked on the caudata forum but no replys yet..

Im hopefully getting a young pair of alpine newts, Im just wondering what the best way to cycle the water is though?

I read that you can use pond water and live plants and the newts would be able to go straight in?

Or that you can use water and filter media from a tropical fish tank and they can go straight in with that too.

Cant find much about this anywhere.

If I do either Ill use fresh dechlorinated water aswell.

Any help please?

Thanks


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

hey i stole this from the aquatics section http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/83288-inroducing-fishless-cycling.html even when using meathods such as used filter media or pond water i think its still a good idea just to give it a couple of weeks just to get the cultures going


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, so the pond water can be used?

Great if so as have a pond in my garden that can be used.

Thanks alot


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> Thanks, so the pond water can be used?
> 
> Great if so as have a pond in my garden that can be used.
> 
> Thanks alot


i know its used in america but im not sure i would ever do it you would have to make sure it was a healthy pond


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Well if fish tank water can be used Ill do that.

Will some water be enough, or shall I ask for some of the filter sponge aswell?

If that can be used, Ill order some live plants to go in aswell and leave it for a while. Would regular water changes be OK? And is a filter neccesary whilst cycling?

Thanks alot


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, pond water can be used, but alot of microscopic bugs are in the water. The best way is too:

Nick some old media from a exsisting fish tank (some aquatic stores sell this)

Place filter in place, without media

Fill up with Declorinated water and leave for a day

Add media

You should then get a big Ammonia strike, which in time will lower, but then your Nitrites will spike, leave untill both are 0ppm or hardly any and then your Nitrates, which aren't as bad, but leave to settle down.. wont ever be less than 1ppm.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.

So I will need a filter then? It wouldnt work with just the fish tank water?

Thanks


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, yeah it would work without a filter. But cycling would take longer though, take 'some' pond water, and add about 40% and 60% declorinated, and do 25% water changes daily, untill you have cycled


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok thanks 

Im looking at sponge filters on ebay now.

Thanks.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I know my local Pets at home sell a sponge filter with pump ect, for a tenner, helped me alot when i was addicted to fish and breeding them. Muhahaha!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol, which one was that? The closest one to me is at the Eastgate Centre.

Ive priced it up on ebay, I can get an airpump, sponge filter and airline for about £10.

So could I get the fish tank water, then add the sponge filter in a few days?

Thanks


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

The Filton one, by the MOD. Yeah that should be fine. But have a look at PaH just incase you can get a better deal. Also, you have an amazing collection, which shop you buy from?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks lol, I buy from people on here. I prefer buying on here as can find out background history etc.

Thanks for the help, really appreciate it


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats ok.. just wondering, my mum's friend at work said last weekend she went into this reptile shop in Kingswood, aparently its massive there, going for a look friday, but never heard of the place


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I know there was one in Kingswood, I thought it had closed down though. Obviously not, unless its a new one.

The only 2 I know in Bristol are Reptile Zone and Jurassic Reps. Cadburys Garden Centre and Blagdon Water Gardens have reptile sections aswell.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I live 2mins from Reptile Zone, no about Jurassic Reps and Cadbury. Where about's is Blagdon?, might get mum to take me in half term. Also, Almondbury Garden Center are having a reptile section put in. And Nibley Bird farm aswell


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Blagdon is about 10-15 mins from Cadburys. Its quite good there.

Would an airpump with airstone be OK? With more regular water changes?

Thanks


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah that should be fine.. and ok.. will have to visit


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------

